

ReMail (YC W09) launches multiple accounts - judegomila
http://venturebeat.com/2009/10/27/mobile-email-app-remail-gets-a-key-addition-multiple-accounts/

======
maxklein
ReMail is the biggest let-down ever. They spoke for months about how they
would change email forever, and what came out? A mail searcher.

------
ujjwalg
The app description mentions "reMail needs less space than you think: 100,000
emails take 500 MB on your phone - 6% of the capacity of an 8 GB iPhone, the
smallest iPhone available"

What does that mean? If I have 1GB size 100,000 emails will that take 500MB of
space on my phone?

~~~
Skeuomorph
I have 149,508 messages in my primary Google Apps box, which is using 4,706
MB. In ReMail, the same box is using 466.2 MB of storage.

~~~
zzzmarcus
My 45,000+ messages take 170mb. I've been using Remail for a few months now
and find it indispensable. For an idea of how useful it is to me, I sort my
apps by frequency of use and reMail is on page 2 of 6, after OmniFocus but
before Mint.com.

It's one of those apps I didn't know I needed but use all the time now that
I've got it.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Out of curiosity, how do you track frequency or recency of use? Just
remembering, or is there data to be found?

------
f00
This line toward the bottom really caught my eye:

 _"Cselle said reMail will soon add a feature allowing users to upgrade by
inviting 10 friends to to download the app."_

This is a brilliant move.

I might have to borrow a page from Gabor's playbook very soon. :)

(Also, congrats on the new feature launch. ReMail looks great.)

------
sam
Does it let you "flag" emails? That's my biggest beef with the default mail
app.

~~~
Skeuomorph
It's not a mail app, it's a search index. Like X1 Search (Windows desktop
search application) except on the iPhone and indexing Gmail/IMAP accounts. Its
settings are separate from the iPhone's Mail app.

